# My computer keeps popping up



## Omas (Mar 15, 2007)

My friend has a problem her "My computer" window keeps popping up whenever it wants and interrupts her work in progress.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

A sure sign of spyware that is actively running. I forgot the screen name, but there is an active moderator here who has a link to go step by step in order try to solve this sort of an issue. You may want to poke around this board or do a global search if he doesn't come in here and reply. My best guess is that your computer isn't going to fry or have anything destructive done like a real virus would do, but it will be a big time nuisance and perhaps bandwidth eater, and really invade your privacy and interrupt you anytime it pleases.



Omas said:


> My friend has a problem her "My computer" window keeps popping up whenever it wants and interrupts her work in progress.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Omas,

Go to the top of any TSF Page and you will see a link *Having problems and spyware and pop-ups? First Steps*, just click on it and follow the instructions.

I would also suggest that you have "Instant email notification" for your thread once its posted in the HJT forum, so that you will receive notification as soon as a reply has been posted.

Good Luck with it.

:wave:


----------

